# Sticky  RetroSound... Car Stereo Forum Sponsor.



## RETROSOUNDUSA

*Click Here to visit our dedicated forum on Lay It Low!* 

Hello Layitlow! We just wanted to take the time to invite you all to check out products @ http://www.retrosoundusa.com/ 
We specialize in aftermarket car audio solutions for your classic car so you don't have to cut up your dash! 
We also make low profile DVC and SVC speakers.
If you have any questions please let us know.

Thanks


4753 dash view 052110 003 (Custom) by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


7072 chevelle dash with model one b by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


retrosound radio 012 by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr

ccb4342b by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Thats slick as snot!!!


----------



## hcat54

I've installed a bunch of these head units... Good stuff!


----------



## Brahma Brian

I made this a Sticky for you and cleaned the thread up a bit.

Welcome to the Car Stereo forum, if you need anything, please P.M. me.


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

Brahma Brian said:


> I made this a Sticky for you and cleaned the thread up a bit.
> 
> Welcome to the Car Stereo forum, if you need anything, please P.M. me.


Thanks! We are really excited to be here!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Been looking into your products for one of my cars.
Some spec/tech info posts would be nice along with pics.
I own 62 Impalas.


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

ABRAXASS said:


> Been looking into your products for one of my cars.
> Some spec/tech info posts would be nice along with pics.
> I own 62 Impalas.



Check out the pic posted above of the red 62 dash. We have one for you. :thumbsup:

I will post more info soon.

Mean while please visit our web site to check out all of our install pics.


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

Here's our 63-64 Impala solution...


Impala radio by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

and a apologize theres a lot of that goin on in here,but welcome.. there are alot of guys askin how to deal w audio in there classic they dont want to hack the car up


----------



## Brahma Brian

You now how your own dedicated forum on here that you can moderate yourself, but if you need anything, like I said before, just P.M. me.

I added a link to your new dedicated forum to your first post in this thread, it will be hard to miss. 

*Click Here to visit our dedicated forum on Lay It Low!*


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

Brahma Brian said:


> You now how your own dedicated forum on here that you can moderate yourself, but if you need anything, like I said before, just P.M. me.
> 
> I added a link to your new dedicated forum to your first post in this thread, it will be hard to miss.
> 
> *Click Here to visit our dedicated forum on Lay It Low!*



Kool! Thx.


----------



## Purple Haze

Any reviews on these by chance? I am very interested!!


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

Purple Haze said:


> Any reviews on these by chance? I am very interested!!


Here's a couple of links... 

http://www.mustangmonthly.com/howto/mump_1201_how_to_install_a_high_tech_sound_system/index.html

http://www.scribd.com/doc/33825189/Chevy%C2%A0%C2%A92010%C2%A0Amos-Auto-Enthu

http://www.scribd.com/doc/43641986/Davids-83-CadillacFleetwoodBroughamInstall


----------



## jerry62

Are these stereos any good? Do they sound good?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

jerry62 said:


> Are these stereos any good? Do they sound good?


theyre made just like any modern head unit up to spec and sound real good,like any other audio system the rest of the components will dictate the sound output


----------



## jerry62

I have a 62 Impala with air cond installed. There's not much room left in the glove box so I thought of putting in a stereo thats fits as the original and use my ipod.




orientalmontecarlo said:


> theyre made just like any modern head unit up to spec and sound real good,like any other audio system the rest of the components will dictate the sound output


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

jerry62 said:


> I have a 62 Impala with air cond installed. There's not much room left in the glove box so I thought of putting in a stereo thats fits as the original and use my ipod.


sounds right....this company has been around for some time...i would use their products without thinking about it, if you want to keep it all OG and still have sound and ipod connection you cant go wrong....


----------



## jerry62

orientalmontecarlo said:


> sounds right....this company has been around for some time...i would use their products without thinking about it, if you want to keep it all OG and still have sound and ipod connection you cant go wrong....


Will i tbe enough to power 6 x 9's(infinity kappas 6939) or would I need an amp?


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

orientalmontecarlo said:


> sounds right....this company has been around for some time...i would use their products without thinking about it, if you want to keep it all OG and still have sound and ipod connection you cant go wrong....


:thumbsup:



jerry62 said:


> Will i tbe enough to power 6 x 9's(infinity kappas 6939) or would I need an amp?


Our radios are rated 50 watts per channel and will run those kappa's, but not to their full potential. They require some power to push those bad boy's! Fortunately our radios have 2 sets of RCA's to run a couple of amps. :thumbsup:


----------



## melow72

Installed this unit in my 64 Impala and it sucks, It was hard to install, the nobs don't match 64 nobs. The factory stereo right side nob hole is larger and stereo flops around (the nobs are how the stereo is secured) there is static in the stereo for AUX, USB and Radio even at volume 1 there is a lot of static as soon as you turn it all the way down to min the static stops. Amplifiers make the static stronger and blew two JBL GTO938 6x9's. I plugged my iPod directly into the RCA's on the amp just to make sure it was the stereo and of course it was. I had to disconnect the stereo nobs electrically because they continue to scroll through screens by itself so I have to only use the remote.






On the picture you can see how I had to shim out the nob and try to make it look nice. Horrible Stereo, Horrible Stereo


----------



## hcat54

melow72 said:


> Installed this unit in my 64 Impala and it sucks, It was hard to install, the nobs don't match 64 nobs. The factory stereo right side nob hole is larger and stereo flops around (the nobs are how the stereo is secured) there is static in the stereo for AUX, USB and Radio even at volume 1 there is a lot of static as soon as you turn it all the way down to min the static stops. Amplifiers make the static stronger and blew two JBL GTO938 6x9's. I plugged my iPod directly into the RCA's on the amp just to make sure it was the stereo and of course it was. I had to disconnect the stereo nobs electrically because they continue to scroll through screens by itself so I have to only use the remote.
> View attachment 533864
> On the picture you can see how I had to shim out the nob and try to make it look nice. Horrible Stereo, Horrible Stereo


Wow bro! That looks like one Frankenstein of a radio! Lol!
You should try contacting their tech support team asap. One thing I know from experience is that they stand by their product and will be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

melow72 said:


> Installed this unit in my 64 Impala and it sucks, It was hard to install, the nobs don't match 64 nobs. The factory stereo right side nob hole is larger and stereo flops around (the nobs are how the stereo is secured) there is static in the stereo for AUX, USB and Radio even at volume 1 there is a lot of static as soon as you turn it all the way down to min the static stops. Amplifiers make the static stronger and blew two JBL GTO938 6x9's. I plugged my iPod directly into the RCA's on the amp just to make sure it was the stereo and of course it was. I had to disconnect the stereo nobs electrically because they continue to scroll through screens by itself so I have to only use the remote.
> View attachment 533864
> On the picture you can see how I had to shim out the nob and try to make it look nice. Horrible Stereo, Horrible Stereo


wow, i was really considering getting one of these too... i'm comparing these with the custom autosound ones... but man, sounds like your having a hell of a time with it...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

well, no answer... went with a pioneer, i KNOW that brand works...


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

Hello everyone. Sorry for the late response. 

melow72,
All the Impala's from 61-64 can be challenging to install any shafted style stereo because of its odd shaft hole configuration. 
It can also be difficult if you don't have all the parts. 

Your kit should have came with a filler bezel that helps cover the oversize hole that is to the right of the display.
It's a black plastic piece that looks like an oversize washer. If you are missing it please let me know and I'll drop one in the mail for you.

You can also purchase shaft bezels from your local Impala parts house. They should be the same chrome rings that are used on the dash for your headlight switch and vent.

As far as any other issues you are having please give us a call.
Like hcat54 said, we stand by our products and we are here to help.

Here's a couple of Impala dashes that hcat54 built for us as part of our display for this years SEMA Show.
These dashes are sporting our new Zuma Radio.


----------



## hcat54

RETROSOUNDUSA said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry for the late response.
> 
> melow72,
> All the Impala's from 61-64 can be challenging to install any shafted style stereo because of its odd shaft hole configuration.
> It can also be difficult if you don't have all the parts.
> 
> Your kit should have came with a filler bezel that helps cover the oversize hole that is to the right of the display.
> It's a black plastic piece that looks like an oversize washer. If you are missing it please let me know and I'll drop one in the mail for you.
> 
> You can also purchase shaft bezels from your local Impala parts house. They should be the same chrome rings that are used on the dash for your headlight switch and vent.
> 
> As far as any other issues you are having please give us a call.
> Like hcat54 said, we stand by our products and we are here to help.
> 
> Here's a couple of Impala dashes that hcat54 built for us as part of our display for this years SEMA Show.
> These dashes are sporting our new Zuma Radio.
> View attachment 562754
> View attachment 562755
> View attachment 562756
> View attachment 562757
> View attachment 562753


:h5:


----------



## melow72

The Sound Quality Was too poor for my liking so I opted to cut the Dash






and I went with Kenwood


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

6364 IMPALA DASH SHOT by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

6466 must dash pic zoom out RED LED by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

6772CHVYTRK DASH 12 05 12 with lcd by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

7072 chevelle dash with model 2 or zuma by RETROSOUNDUSA, on Flickr


----------



## ImpalaBob60

like mine.... still learning how to make it work


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

ImpalaBob60 said:


> like mine.... still learning how to make it work


Give us a call. We'll walk you through it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good...


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good...


Thanks!


----------



## peter_k

Good post


----------



## RETROSOUNDUSA

:inout:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Any type of unit that will work for a 77 monte carlo?


----------

